# Window Scratches



## shahs1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi,

I have got some scratches on my passenger window and rather than replace the window is there any other method of getting these scratches out e.g. could I use some sought of polisher to buff these out?

Or is there a method to do this?

Thanks, Shah


----------



## Killion (Jul 8, 2009)

Try some jewelers rouge. Window fitters use it to remove blemishes, guess jewelers do too. It seems to come in different forms, the stuff I had was quite fine powder. Dip the tip of a damp cloth in and get rubbing was the basic instruction. 

By way of edit - Heck sorry chaps, dint realise this thread was almost a year old until after my reply...


----------



## TestTT (May 9, 2009)

A year old???? Think they might have joined a year ago :roll:


----------



## Killion (Jul 8, 2009)

Your right TestTT. It was late 

shahs1 have you managed to get rid of the scratches ?


----------



## shahs1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Killion,

Not done it yet - but seen a kit for about £15 on ebay - use this with a drill and should get rid of scractches.

Has anyone used this before. I will buy it next week, after pay day.

Will let you know.



Killion said:


> Your right TestTT. It was late
> 
> shahs1 have you managed to get rid of the scratches ?


----------



## James GoaTTes (May 15, 2008)

USE AUTOSOL METAL POLISH!!!

I've just used it to get rid of a scratch on my rear window for the last 20mins with 4 or 5 applications. 
Use a clean cotton cloth with firm to strong pressure in small circular motions and buff after each time. 
You would never have known it was there. It has literally just disappeared!!!

Fantastic result and cheaper than other methods such as Jewellers Rouge.


----------



## shahs1 (Oct 17, 2008)

James GoaTTes said:


> USE AUTOSOL METAL POLISH!!!
> 
> I've just used it to get rid of a scratch on my rear window for the last 20mins with 4 or 5 applications.
> Use a clean cotton cloth with firm to strong pressure in small circular motions and buff after each time.
> ...


Thanks for this James, will give it a go tomorrow. I've already some at home. I haven't ordered the jewellers rouge kit yet, so may have saved some money 

Shah


----------



## James GoaTTes (May 15, 2008)

Your welcome.

Don't expect it to go immediately. It does require alot of elbow grease 

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## James GoaTTes (May 15, 2008)

Any luck with the Autosol???

Hope it worked for you, like it did me.


----------

